# Fly Rod for sale



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a custom Fly rod for sale.. priced to sell very fast... 90.00 retails for 289... its a 9ft 7/8 wieght.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/2621728162.html


----------

